# Grayton Beach Report



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

Just finished fishing three days in the Grayton Beach area while on Spring Break. This was my first surf fishing experience and I would call it a success. I caught a smattering of nasty hardheads (3 or 4) but on the third and final day I caught a 12'' pomp on previously frozen shrimp. Weather was about 60 degrees and a stiff north wind. It was a great time out there with friends and the pomp was my goal all along. Thanks to all who gave some advice leading up to the trip and any that gave me advice out there on the beach. I look forward to many more pomps beacuse he really did taste good after soaking in italian dressing and throwing him on the grill.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report, no Pictures???


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

ask and you shall recieve!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's awesome considering the weather! Welcome to the Surf Fishing Fraternity.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Good deal man! I'll be down there all next week and hopefully will have some fish to show for it.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report! What kind of rig were you using in conjunction with the shrimp to land the pomp? I live in the area and go to Grayton quite a bit...glad to hear a decent report come out of there. I have seen some interesting hook-ups from my beach going down there! Im going to start surf fishing this year, so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## GA Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

I was using a triple hook dropper rig from bass pro shops with orange beads at the base of each of the hooks. I believe for that day I had a 3oz. pyramid on the bottom of rig and the surf was not very rough so it had no problem staying put! 

I was brand new to the surf fishing game prior to the trip so I picked out the simplest looking rig I could find when I went to Bass Pro. I am sure the local places have more creative and effective rigs.​


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Nice Catch*

Could I catch a couple big bull reds in the next week or so?

I'm asking, shall I receive?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Better than even*

I'd have to say that you will have an excellent chance. Friday thru Monday is supposed to be perfect. Light surf and correct wind direction. One rig with menhanden and another with mullet....should be money. if you have a third rig add the shrimp and it should be gold. Good luck.


----------



## dave g (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody know where you could buy some menhaden. Been in the blue mountain area for two weeks and can't find any for sale.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bull Reds*



tobyb02 said:


> Could I catch a couple big bull reds in the next week or so?
> 
> I'm asking, shall I receive?


I use a Long Ranger Clipdown Rig to get distance, baited with a fish head of any kind. If a BIG! red is around; hang on! You also may pick up op a shark(or three)!

I wish you luck! C2


----------

